# Gardena Teichfilter F9000



## Hachsn (2. Juni 2007)

Hallo erstmal, 

war heute im Gartenmarkt um mir für meine heranwachsenden 3 Kois, mittlerweile ca. je 30 cm groß, einen neuen größeren Filter zu suchen. Dort wurde mir vom Verkäufer zu dem Gardena F9000 + Pumpe FSP 8000 geraten. Hat jemand Erfahrung mit Gardena und weiß ob das für meinen Teich das richtige ist? Glaube nämlich das ich wenn, dann mindestens den F12000 nehmen müßte.
Hatte mir schonmal Oase Biotec 10.1 ausgeguckt aber der ist halt auch wesentlich teurer. Mein Teich ist ca. 6-7 m³ groß und er beherbergt 3 Kois 2 Goldorfen und 2 Goldschleien. Zudem 10 __ Muscheln + 10 Bitterlinge. Was würdet Ihr mir empfehlen bevor ich Geld zum Fenster rauswerfe??

Gruß Kai


----------



## Annett (3. Juni 2007)

*AW: Gardena Teichfilter F9000*

Hallo Kai,

hast Du mal einen Preis für diese Filter?
Den "guten Namen" hat sich die Firma G. nicht durch Teichfilter erworben, sondern durch Innovationen im Gartengerätebereich. 

Oft kann man für weniger oder gleiches Geld einen guten Filter-Eigenbau machen, der dann auch noch bei einer Teichvergrößerung erweiterbar ist. Die Kisten kann man schlecht erweitern und oftmals sind die Angaben der Liter maßlos übertrieben.
Schau doch mal in die Eigenbautechnik-Ecke!
Ein Vorabscheider (Siebfilter/Spaltsieb) und ein passender Patronenfilter sollten m.M.n. reichen.

Bei Deiner Teichgröße würde ich empfehlen, darauf zu achten, dass die Fische (Bitterlinge) nicht von alleine wesentlich mehr werden.


----------



## Steingarnele (3. Juni 2007)

*AW: Gardena Teichfilter F9000*

Hallo Kai,

du meinst sicher diesen Filter hier für 195,99€  .... ich sehe aber zu dem F12000 kaum einen Unterschied. Aber beide dürften ohne eine Ordentliche Vorabscheidung nicht zu gebrauchen sein, bei Koi.


----------



## sanke10 (3. Juni 2007)

*AW: Gardena Teichfilter F9000*

Hallo Kai!

Kaufe Dir einen Ordentlichen Filter im Fachhandel ,oder Baue Dir selber einen. Die Filter aus dem Baumarkt reichen vielleicht für ein kleines Qurantänebecken. 
Schaue mal hier www.koi-discount.de oder bei einem anderen Fachhändler!

 


                     Lenhart


----------



## Hachsn (3. Juni 2007)

*AW: Gardena Teichfilter F9000*

Hallo ,

vielen Dank schonmal für eure Antworten. @ Anett: Das Komplette Filterset mit Pumpe und UVC liegt so bei 500-600 €. Matze hat´s genau getroffen welchen Filter ich meine. Aber hört sich so an als sollte ich die Finger von lassen was ich auch tun werde. An einen Eigenbau traue ich mich nicht so richtig dran.

@sanke 10: Wäre hilfreich zu wissen was ein "ordentlicher Filter" ist.  

Vielleicht habt ihr außer einem Eigenbau noch Alternativen die den Geldbeutel nicht zu sehr sprengen.:beeten: Ich werde auch gleich nochmal ein Foto von dem Teich reinstellen damit ihr euch mal ein Bild machen könnt.

LG Kai


----------



## Hachsn (3. Juni 2007)

*AW: Gardena Teichfilter F9000*



			
				Annett schrieb:
			
		

> Bei Deiner Teichgröße würde ich empfehlen, darauf zu achten, dass die Fische (Bitterlinge) nicht von alleine wesentlich mehr werden.



Bis jetzt sehe ich keine Vermehrung der Bitterlinge und sind schon ca. 2 Jahre drin. Aber falls das mal eintritt, was kann man dann dagegen tun? __ Muscheln rausholen oder was meintest du?


----------



## Hachsn (3. Juni 2007)

*AW: Gardena Teichfilter F9000*

So, bin mal schnell in den Garten geflitzt und hab die Kamera gequält  
Anbei wie versprochen mal 3 Fotos.

1. der Teich im Ganzen. Im Hintergrund der billige Baumarktfilter den wir vor 3 Jahren beim anlegen Unerfahrenerweise uns verkaufen lassen haben. 
2. auch Teich im ganzen
3. Blick auf die 2 Stufe die an der Stelle ca. 60-80 cm tief ist. Darauf erkennt man oben links die tiefste Stelle. Leider nur ganz schwarz weil man da nicht mehr bis runtergucken kann. Tiefe ca. 1,30.

LG Kai


----------



## Steingarnele (3. Juni 2007)

*AW: Gardena Teichfilter F9000*

Hallo Kai,

also den Filter würde ich mir aus dem Kopf schlagen, schon allein was der Kostet. : Für das Geld bekommst du mit Sicherheit auch was, was dich wirklich weiter bringt, und wo du nicht immer nur am Sauber machen bist. Bei einem Besatz mit Koi musst du den Filter größer wählen, als zB. bei Goldfischen. Der Filter 2 [DLMURL="http://www.oldenburg-koi.de/Filtertechnik/body_filtertechnik.html"](klick mich)[/DLMURL] ist da eher was für dich. Als Pumpe kannst du ja eine - defekter Link entfernt - Eco 8000 nehmen. Natürlich wäre ein Pflanzen,- oder Bodenfilter zu deinem Jetzigen Filter auch nicht verkehrt.


----------



## Hachsn (3. Juni 2007)

*AW: Gardena Teichfilter F9000*

Hallo Matze,

danke für deine Hilfe. Also du meinst den 330 ltr. 3-Kammerfilter. Brauch ich da noch einen vorgeschalteten Siebfilter oder reicht mir das dann so aus, natürlich mit der richtigen Pumpe und UVC. 
Mit dem Pflanzenfilter hört sich auch gut an. Wie kann ich mir das vorstellen. Einfach nur nebenan einen Fertigteich einbuddeln, Kies und die richtigen Pflanzen rein und das Wasser darüber gepumpt in den Teich laufen lassen? Wenn ja wie groß muß der dann sein?

Mal sehen ob ich schon mal was hier im Forum darüber finde, über Eure Hilfe würde ich mich natürlich auch freuen.  

Bis denne 
Gruß Kai


----------



## Steingarnele (4. Juni 2007)

*AW: Gardena Teichfilter F9000*

Hallo Kai,

ich hab ja kein Plan wie weit du bereit bist, dein Budget dafür aus zu geben.  Ein vorgeschalteter Siebfilter ist nie verkehrt, und würde dir viel Arbeit ersparen. Ja der 330L 3 Kammerfilter ist für dich nicht das schlechteste, zumal ich denke, das es sicher nicht bei den 3 Koi bleibt.  Beim Pflanzenfilter muss es nicht unbedingt ein Fertigbecken sein, das kann man auch aus Teichfolie machen, solang man kein __ Schilf, oder __ Rohrkolben einsetzen will. Gib mal in der Suche Biofilter, Pflanzenfilter, oder Bodenfilter ein. Da findest du soviel zu, das du nicht mehr weist was hinten, und was vorn ist.  Ich hab für meine 2500 Liter Teich einen 500 Liter Pflanzenfilter mit Kies, und möchte ihn nicht mehr missen.  
(Bild vom Pflanzenfilter, vor 5 Wochen)


----------



## Hachsn (4. Juni 2007)

*AW: Gardena Teichfilter F9000*

Hi Matze,

danke für deine Antwort, werde mich gleich mal auf die Suche nach der Nadel im Heuhaufen begeben.  
Warum darf ich keinen __ Schilf bei Teichfolie einsetzen? Jetzt sag nicht die Wurzeln gehen durch die Folie, weil schau dir mal oben auf den Bildern an was da bei mir im Teich wächst und der wächst auch schon neben den Pflanzkörben.  

P.S. deine "__ Nase" find ich gut  , sind das auch gleich noch zuverlässige Fadenalgenkiller?

Gruß Kai


----------



## Annett (4. Juni 2007)

*AW: Gardena Teichfilter F9000*

Hallo Kai,

klick mal auf das Wort __ Schilfrohr , schau Dir die Bilder an und dann frag nochmal nach __ Schilf und Folie.
Was Du da im Teich hast ist __ Rohrkolben. Der großblättrige kann evtl. ebenfalls die Folie durchbohren.
Jeder hat ja seine eigene Art mit solchen Sachen umzugehen. Es gibt die vorsichtigen, die lieber einmal zu oft fragen/warnen und es gibt die "no risk, no fun"-Fraktion. 
Wir müssen die Folienabdichtung am Ende nicht erneuern, wenn das Schilf sie durchlöchert hat. 

Nasen sollen gute Fadenalgenfresser sein. Das behauptet zumindest der Handel. M.W.n. brauchen sie eher kühles, sauerstoffreiches Wasser und das können nur wenige Gartenteiche bieten.
Ich hatte dieser Tage mal wieder ein mit der __ Senke erwischt. 
Dachte nicht, dass da noch ein von lebt, denn sie waren eine Fehlbesetzung (Anfängerfehler). 

Gegen Algen jeder Art helfen: Wenig oder gar nicht füttern (noch besser: keine Fische einsetzen), viele Pflanzen und ein richtig angelegter Teich (Kapillarsperre).
Der Rest regelt sich mit etwas Geduld von ganz alleine.


----------



## herten04 (4. Juni 2007)

*AW: Gardena Teichfilter F9000*



			
				Steingarnele schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Kai,
> 
> Beim Pflanzenfilter muss es nicht unbedingt ein Fertigbecken sein, das kann man auch aus Teichfolie machen, solang man kein __ Schilf, oder __ Rohrkolben einsetzen will.



Hallo Matze.
Er kann ja Rohrkolben und Schilf einsetzen,sollte aber dafür Metallbehälter nehmen (darin Löcher bohren oder Schlitze reinmachen,aber nicht zu groß).
So habe ich es jetzt gemacht,ich glaube nicht das der Rohrkolben die Behälter sprengen kann:beeten:  oder??? 
Man sollte aber trotzdem darauf achten das er nicht über die Ränder wuchert und dann trotzdem sein fieses Werk vollendet.
Im Moment wächst mein Rohrkolben prächtig.
Gruß
Helmut


----------



## Steingarnele (4. Juni 2007)

*AW: Gardena Teichfilter F9000*

Hallo,

@ Helmut
ich habe mein __ Rohrkolben in einer Bachlaufschale, da kommt es nicht durch, und das __ Schilf ist im Teich in einem großen Kübel ohne *Löcher*. Da es selbst durch kleinste Löcher seinen Weg findet. Da ist eben bei dem Loch das Rhizom sehr dünn, und wird danach wieder dicker.  

@ Kai
wie Annett schon schrieb, du hast Rohrkolben im Teich, und solang der nicht in einer Falte fest sitzt, passiert da auch nicht mit der Folie. Ich gehe lieber auf Nummer sicher, und hab auch keine Lust alles wieder neu zu machen. 
EDIT: Die Nasen fressen keine Fadenalgen, sondern nur die Ablagerungen auf der Folie, in der sich kleinstlebewesen gebildet haben. Machen also nur schön die Folie sauber.


----------



## Hachsn (4. Juni 2007)

*AW: Gardena Teichfilter F9000*

Hallo an alle,

vielen Dank für Eure rege Unterstützung.  Ich glaube nach reiflicher Überlegung werde ich erst mal "nur" einen richtig dimensionierten Filter besorgen. Denke da an 3 Kammern mit 330 ltr. und als Pumpe die Aquamax 8000. Mal sehen ob ich dann damit schon ein gutes Ergebnis erziele oder ob weitere Schritte nötig sind.

Dann werd ich jetzt mal auf "Online-Schnäppchen-Jagd" gehen.  

Wenn Euch noch auf Anhieb gute Online-Händler einfallen könnt Ihr die ja gerne posten. Vielleicht kann man ja sogar irgendwo was gebrauchtes kaufen. Naja ich leg schon mal los mit suchen...  

LG Kai


----------



## Hachsn (4. Juni 2007)

*AW: Gardena Teichfilter F9000*



			
				Steingarnele schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> 
> 
> 
> @ Ich gehe lieber auf Nummer sicher, und hab auch keine Lust alles wieder neu zu machen.



das glaub ich dir aufs Wort...


----------



## herten04 (4. Juni 2007)

*AW: Gardena Teichfilter F9000*

Hallo Matze.

Dann muß ich im Moment etwas besser aufpassen bis ich mir neue Metall
behälter besorgt habe (ohne Löcher).Wie sagt der Volksmund"Man lernt nie aus".: 
Gruß
Helmut


----------



## Steingarnele (4. Juni 2007)

*AW: Gardena Teichfilter F9000*

Hallo Helmut,

ich denke sooo schnell passiert da nun auch wieder nichts, aber die Bilder von Roland sprechen Bände, und darauf hätte ich keine Lust. Einfach in die Mitte vom PFF setzen, und jedes Jahr nach schaun. Ich kann bei meinem __ Schilf auch schon die Wurzeln sehen die oberhalb vom Kies austreiben, solang es aber keine Rhizome sind, stört mich das nicht.  
Ich freue mich, das dein Pflanzenfilter schon seine Eigenschaften bei dir zeigt.


----------



## Hachsn (18. Feb. 2008)

*AW: Gardena Teichfilter F9000*

Hallo,

da bin ich wieder. Der Frühling naht und ich stehe jetzt kurz vor meiner Entscheidung. Wollte mir jetzt diesen Filter hier bestellen: 
https://ssl.kundenserver.de/s883259...erfilter+330+Liter+=28Volumen=29+=28000111=29
Ich weiß nur noch nicht ob ich villeicht nur den Filter nehmen soll und die Pumpe von Oase eine Aquamax Eco 6000.
Brauche wieder Eure guten Ratschläge.  

Gruß Kai


----------



## Alex45525 (18. Feb. 2008)

*AW: Gardena Teichfilter F9000*

Hallo,

schwer zu sagen, das hängt von so vielen Faktoren ab: Wie gut kannst Du den Filter reinigen, wie groß ist das Teil, kannst Du das gut unterbringen, Preis, etc.

Die Pumpe ist auch im Lieferumfang. Vermutlich im Vergleich zur O*se mehr Stromverbrauch bei weniger Leistung und weniger Sieboberfläche (setzt sich schneller zu). Ich habe die Eco 4000 und bin ziemlich zufrieden. Bis sie wieder kaputt geht. Einmal musste ich sie schon zurückbringen, weil sie nach kurzfristigem Abschalten des Stroms nicht wieder anlaufen wollte. Wenn sie läuft, ist sie aber total super. War vermutlich ein Ausrutscher.

Ich habe als Filter den 6000er Gard*na. Ist auch wirklich OK, aber heute würde ich auf die UV-Lampe verzichten. Braucht man nicht unbedingt. Oder? Was meinen dazu die anderen?


----------



## Hachsn (18. Feb. 2008)

*AW: Gardena Teichfilter F9000*

Hallo Alex,

das mit der Pumpe dachte ich mir auch schon. Werd da wohl lieber die Oase nehmen. Vielleicht nehme ich erstmal nur den Filter, ohne UV-Lampe. 
Wäre schön noch ein paar andere Meinungen zu hören. Bin irgendwie noch so unentschlossen...  

Gruß Kai


----------



## Black1 (19. Feb. 2008)

*AW: Gardena Teichfilter F9000*

Hallo Kai

Den Filter,den Du dir ausgesucht hast ist ein wenig Umständlich bei der Reinigung.Wie Du siehst hat er einen Zugschieber zum Reinigen.Im Filter sind Steigrohre.Beim Reinigen mußt Du diese herausziehen.Aber beim einsetzen darf kein grober Schmutz mehr in der Bohrung sein.Sonst hat man Probleme die Rohre wieder zu fixieren.Hatte diese Art Filter selber in Gebrauch.

Zur Pumpe:Also ich fahre sehr gut mit der Aquamax.Habe eine schon über 10 Jahre und läuft immer noch.Reinigungsaufwandt gleich null.

Hoffe es hilft Dir ein wenig. 

Schöne Grüße aus Viersen

Jürgen


----------



## p3ox (19. Feb. 2008)

*AW: Gardena Teichfilter F9000*

Hallo, ich hab den von dir ausgesuchten Filter auch in Betrieb, dazu eine Oase 5500! Habe beides seit letztem Jahr und für meinen 6000 Liter Teich verrichtete die Kombination sehr gute Arbeit. Wie schon angesprochen ist die Reinigung etwas umständlich aber keinesfalls nervig.

Hab das immer so gemacht:

- Pumpe aus
- Wasserablaufen lassen (Steigrohre einfach rausziehen und Schieber öffnen)
- Filtereinsätze rausnehmen und mitm Schlauch durchspülen 
- Alles wieder rein und Pumpe anmachen

Gruß, Basti


----------



## Hachsn (19. Feb. 2008)

*AW: Gardena Teichfilter F9000*

Hi Basti,

genau du hast mir bei meiner Entscheidung gefehlt.  
Dann werde ich jetzt zuschlagen, wenn du damit gute Erfahrungen gemacht hast. Eine Frage hätte ich noch. Hast du den Filter mit UV Lampe gekauft oder nur den Filter + Oase Pumpe? 

Gruß Kai


----------



## p3ox (20. Feb. 2008)

*AW: Gardena Teichfilter F9000*

Hi, also ich hab den Filter von nem Bekannten bekommen, der keine Verwendung mehr dafür hatte! Ne UV-Lampe ist auch dran, die werd ich dieses Jahr aber erstmal auslassen und schaun ob ich die überhaupt brauch!

Gruß Basti


----------



## Hachsn (20. Feb. 2008)

*AW: Gardena Teichfilter F9000*



			
				p3ox schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo, ich hab den von dir ausgesuchten Filter auch in Betrieb, dazu eine Oase 5500! Habe beides seit letztem Jahr und für meinen 6000 Liter Teich verrichtete die Kombination sehr gute Arbeit. Wie schon angesprochen ist die Reinigung etwas umständlich aber keinesfalls nervig.
> 
> Hab das immer so gemacht:
> 
> ...



Und letztes Jahr hattest du die UV-Lampe an, oder nicht? Wurde das Wasser schön klar und wie oft mußtest du den Filter säubern. Sorry wenn ich dich so mit meinen Fragen löchern muß...  

Gruß Kai


----------



## p3ox (20. Feb. 2008)

*AW: Gardena Teichfilter F9000*

Ja hab die UV-Leuchte letztes Jahr dauerhaft an gehabt! Die Pumpe lief 24h am Tag! Die Filterreinigung hab ich vielleicht 2x, im Zeitraum von September - Ende November, vorgenommen! Der Teich war immer schön klar! Werd jetzt im Frühling mal schaun ob er wieder so gut arbeitet... weil ich hab ne Menge Fadenalgen bekommen!UV-Lampe lass ich abgeschaltet wegen den Bakterien!

Gruß Basti


----------



## Hachsn (20. Feb. 2008)

*AW: Gardena Teichfilter F9000*

Hi Basti,

dann bestell ich das Ding mit UV-Lampe und werd dann mal sehen wie es am Besten bei mir ist. 
Vielen Dank warst mir eine große Hilfe!  

Gruß Kai


----------



## Hachsn (17. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Gardena Teichfilter F9000*

Hallo ,

hab jetzt auch den 330 l Filter daheim stehen.  
Jetzt hab ich nur ein Problem. Muß den Filterauslauf ein Stück verlängern und habe mit Erschrecken festgestellt das dafür das 100er HT Rohr ca. 3mm zu groß ist.  
Also der Auslauf hat außen einen Durchmesser von ca. 97mm. Was ist das denn für ein komisches Maß? Kann mir veilleicht jemand verraten was für eine Art von Rohr da dran paßt? 

Hoffe es kann jemand helfen... :beeten 

Gruß Kai


----------



## Hachsn (18. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Gardena Teichfilter F9000*

Moin,

Frage hat sich erledigt. Falls es jemanden interessiert: 
Habe das Rohr mit Panzerband soweit umwickelt bis das HT-Rohr fest draufgepaßt hat. 

Gruß Kai


----------

